# DANG she's fine...



## JasonF (Sep 21, 2009)

...and she's headed my way!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 21, 2009)

''come here with those sweet doe eyes''


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL Nice capture Jason.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hubba Hubba


----------



## Robl1964 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great shot!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea and he's a pretty handsome devil himself


----------



## Hoss (Sep 22, 2009)

Easy to see why he was ignoring you, Jason.  Sweet shot.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool shot, man.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 26, 2009)

Love It!!!!!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats a ruttin pic,Jason.If that dont get you pumped up,I dont know what would....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 26, 2009)

Great shot for certain!!!!!!! You'd have to let them place out the dance......


----------



## leo (Sep 27, 2009)

nice one Jason, Y'all sure tore them up at cades cove


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 27, 2009)

Great picture dude!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool shot!


----------



## Freddy (Sep 27, 2009)

Great shot!


----------

